
Tata will stop selling the 'world's cheapest car' - smaili
https://m.economictimes.com/industry/auto/cars-uvs/rip-nano-worlds-cheapest-car-goes-up-in-smoke/articleshow/64941654.cms
======
anoncoward111
The world's cheapest car is a go-kart or ATV or a modified bike even. Due to
complex lobbying and regulations, these are not precisely allowed on the road
in all US states without some form of harassment.

In addition to that, the greatest danger on the road is other cars. Hence why
we have the arms race and proliferation where everyone tries to drive a bigger
and heavier car than the next person.

------
inapis
I remember the fanfare and the enthusiasm when this car was launched. Everyone
hailed it as the pinnacle of Indian innovation but no one wanted to buy it
lest they be seen as "poor" people.

